# Tarnmuster (Woodland, Flecktarn)



## Xeal87 (15. Juni 2002)

Hallo ! 
Weiss jemand wie ich in Photoshop ein Woodland oder Flecktarn muster (Us-Army bzw. Bundeswehr) nachmachen kann ???


----------



## elgo (15. Juni 2002)

result


----------



## Bomber (15. Juni 2002)

muharr 5 minuten arbeit ich bin gott 

clouds -> alphakanal -> strg l -> alle regler inne mitte -> gaussian blur -> nochmal strg l und regler inne mitte -> strg a -> layers -> strg i -> mit camou farbe füllen -> cloud ebene löschen

das dreimal mit netten farben und du hast n nettes muster


----------



## Mythos007 (16. Juni 2002)

Mensch Jungs - benutzt doch bitte vor jedem Post einfach 
mal die Suchfunktion dieses Boards, denn es könnte ja sein, 
dass irgendjemand auf dieser Welt schon einmal das gleiche 
oder zumindest ein ähnliches Problem gehabt hat und das 
ganze hier schon einmal gelöst worden ist - so z.B. ja 
auch in Deinem "ganz speziellen" Fall @ Masaker 

Bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------



## Gleis24 (19. Juni 2002)

Ich würde mir irgendein Bild suchen das einigermaßen groß ist und Wald oder Wiese (oder BW Soldaten im feld) zeigt. Und dann mithilfe des Kunstprotokollpinsels in entsprechend grober Einstellung mir mein Tarnfleck malen. Am Ende kannst ja noch die Farben reduzieren, BW hat glaub ich 1 Schwarz-, 1 Braun- und 3 Grüntöne. Dem deutschen Tarnfleck kommt das Ergebnis täuschend echt nahe.

gruß, Gleis


----------



## Xeal87 (19. Juni 2002)

*kunstprotokoll-Pinsel ?!?*

Was ist der Kunstprotokollpinsel ?!?


----------



## Gleis24 (19. Juni 2002)

Der Kunstprotokollpinsel ist halt der Kunstprotokollpinsel. Er wurde in der 5.5 Version eingeführt und mit diesem erstellt auf Basis eines Schnappschusses eine Variation der Ursprungsdatei. Die Genauigkeit ist einstellbar. Gerade für den deutschen Tarnfleck eignet er sich super. Schau doch einfach mal in der Hilfe von Photoshop unter Kunstprotokollpinsel, der ist da so schön erklärt.


----------

